
Here’s why men have boneless es - BerislavLopac
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/heres-why-men-have-boneless-penises/
======
chmaynard
> The average amount of time between penetration and ejaculation for men is
> less than two minutes.

Sad news for women everywhere.

~~~
BerislavLopac
I doubt it's news to them...

